# McGrady is a Knick



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://twitter.com/STEIN_LINE_HQ



> Sources say Kings get Carl Landry, Joey Dorsey and Larry Hughes
> 
> Sources say Houston gets Kevin Martin, Jared Jeffries, right to swap first-round picks with NYK in 2011 and New York's first-rounder in 2012
> 
> Sources say Knicks get Tracy McGrady and Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hill is also going to Houston


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

:yay: I admit I'm excited to see what he's got in him.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Loving it. Sure the rockets could swap picks with us next year, but if we swing for the fences and get two of the top free agents we may be playoff bound - Say goodbye to David Lee though...no way he's a knick unless we fail to get the big free agents.

If I'm Walsh I shoot for Bosh first. Take away a guy Miami might go for and they'd have to settle - but would Dwyane Wade be pleased by that?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I hate this deal. At around 1am today, it was reported that Kevin Martin and filler would be exchanged for Tracy McGrady. Had the Knicks allowed that to happen, McGrady would have likely been bought out and likely would have signed with the Knicks. Some may argue that the purpose of the deal was to move Jefferies' contract in addition to McGrady. While this may be the case, a guy like Jefferies' (and his expiring contract) could have easily been moved this summer with Jordan Hill if we received a guarantee from LeBron that he'd sign here. I mean, does anyone doubt a team like the Thunder would take on both Hill and Jefferies, free of charge, in such a deal? 

This move only backs us into a corner. If we fail to attract two top free agents this summer, the Knicks very well may be repeating the mistakes of the past giving up 2 first round picks for a player with clear health issues. Had Walsh not been a ******* last year and moved Nate Robinson and Jared Jefferies for Kenny Thomas, we might not have had to give up all these assets in the first place.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I hate this deal. At around 1am today, it was reported that Kevin Martin and filler would be exchanged for Tracy McGrady. Had the Knicks allowed that to happen, McGrady would have likely been bought out and likely would have signed with the Knicks. Some may argue that the purpose of the deal was to move Jefferies' contract in addition to McGrady. While this may be the case, a guy like Jefferies' (and his expiring contract) could have easily been moved this summer with Jordan Hill if we received a guarantee from LeBron that he'd sign here. I mean, does anyone doubt a team like the Thunder would take on both Hill and Jefferies, free of charge, in such a deal?
> 
> This move only backs us into a corner. If we fail to attract two top free agents this summer, the Knicks very well may be repeating the mistakes of the past giving up 2 first round picks for a player with clear health issues. Had Walsh not been a ******* last year and moved Nate Robinson and Jared Jefferies for Kenny Thomas, we might not have had to give up all these assets in the first place.


This deal needed to be done. We now have the ability to sign two max free agents next year which is huge.

Also the 2012 pick we gave up is protected to #5. So if were really bad well get our pick but if were a 30+ win team then we dont. Really not all that bad.

Its all about scrapping this team down to the bone as far as salary.

In summary, we gave up a 6+ 2012 pick, to drop jefferies and pick up sergio to play PG. Worth it period.

Donnie did very good today with the future of the team.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

This is nothing like past years. In the past we traded picks for players everyone knew wouldn't pan out, and the knicks had no cap room whatsoever.

When you have the chance to potentially get TWO of the top 5 players in the NBA (Lebron and Wade - albeit farfetched) you do it. 

The Rockets are playing very well, but next season they may go bust for all we know... the knicks are in a much better position than they have ever been.


----------

